# Pls suggest some quicker methods to learn app development..



## bour (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi all.. I was working as a .Net developer and now I am going to join in a new firm where my profile is android app developer and their main platform of development is Java. I know that the database language is same for both. But I have a concern that whether I have to approach institutes like Cestar College, http://www.cestarcollege.com/courses/technology/mobile-application-developer to learn it more deeply. I don't get enough time to learn after joining there. What is your opinion? Or being a person having some experience could I learn it through online classes?


----------



## Aquinus (May 8, 2016)

That depends on how well you learn and if you've learned several programming languages already. If you haven't learned at least 3 programming languages, you might find the learning curve for Objective-C a bit steep but might find Java relatively easily as Java and C# have a lot of similarities. The course seems to cover iOS which means Objective-C is a must. I've personally used at least 8 languages by now which includes a mix of both imperative and functional languages and I find picking up new languages is pretty easy but, that's only because I have a lot of experience with software development.

So what I would do it play with Java and see what you think. If you have a hard time with it, you won't want to do online courses because you will probably feel overwhelmed. If Java is a breeze, I would say that Objective-C might prove challenging but not outside of your skill level but, all of this depends on how competent of a developer you are and how much experience you have with a variety of languages.


----------

